# Pls help me decide between Heat n Glo and Montigo gas fp!



## geode18 (Sep 20, 2017)

hello,

We are looking for a Left Corner direct vent propane gas fireplace, and the choice seems to come down to Heat n Glo  LCOR - DV36 IN (w/ trad'l log set)  or a Montigo.  In the Montigo H series, we can purchase either a trad'l log set with the H38DF CL, or we can go more contemporary with the linear burner on the HL38CL.  

The cost is similar enough when all components are added up.  And the two trad'l units with log sets LOOK pretty similar to me. Partly we simply have to decide if we want the contemporary look with glass "stones", but are there any other significant differences in functionality I may not be aware of?  Again, as far as i can tell the efficiency and BTU's appear to be in the same range, though since we must use propane I assume the efficiency lowers a little bit.

And CL stands for Corner Left, but what does DF denote?

Thanks for any help!


----------

